# Slimserver install fails



## Bubba_HoTep (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi,

I'm trying to install the jukebox program slimserver and running into a few problems - 

The first prob was easy enough  - the URL in the Makefile was wrong 

It was 
http://www.slimdevices.com/downloads/SlimServer_v${PORTVERSION}/
and should have been 
http://downloads.slimdevices.com/SlimServer_v${PORTVERSION}/

next during make I got:
=> MD5 Checksum OK for slimserver/SlimServer_v6.5.4.no-cpan-arch.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for slimserver/SlimServer_v6.5.4.no-cpan-arch.tar.gz.
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for slimserver/YAML-Syck-0.64.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for slimserver/YAML-Syck-0.64.tar.gz.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: slimserver/YAML-Syck-0.64.tar.gz slimserver/YAML-Syck-0.64.tar.gz 
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/audio/slimserver/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".

so I ran make NO_CHECKSUM=yes

Ok that seemed to go ok, it downloaded php, mysql etc etc but then I ran into

Extracting YAML-Syck-0.64.tar.gz in: /usr/ports/audio/slimserver/work/cpantemp
tar: Unrecognized archive format: Inappropriate file type or format
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
Couldn't change to YAML-Syck-0.64 : No such file or directory at /usr/ports/audio/slimserver/work/SlimServer_v6.5.4/Bin/build-perl-modules.pl line 164.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/slimserver.
*** Error code 1


I can see that YAML-Syck (whatever that is) is the same thing that had the checksum error, but I'm stumped as to what to do next.


----------



## brd@ (Dec 8, 2008)

Please email the maintainer of the port with this information so that they can be made aware of it and fix the port. The maintainer's email address can be found by running `make maintainer' in the port directory.


----------



## Bubba_HoTep (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the reply.

I tried that and got a bounce message.

'make maintainer' gave brooks@FreeBSD.org as the email


----------



## dave (Dec 9, 2008)

Slimserver is now called Squeezecenter.  I would suggest you use the audio/squeezecenter port.


----------



## Bubba_HoTep (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry I must be missing something here - 

I don't have squeezecenter in my /usr/ports


How do I go about getting it?


----------



## Lowell (Dec 10, 2008)

Bubba_HoTep said:
			
		

> Sorry I must be missing something here -
> 
> I don't have squeezecenter in my /usr/ports
> 
> ...



Update your ports.  The most common ways are sup/cvsup or portsnap.


----------

